# Pronom : on



## Cilquiestsuens

Bonjour à tous,

Je commence à apprendre l'italien, cette merveilleuse langue, et je suis surpris... Il n'existe aucun pronom comparable au '*on*' français dans les grammaires (très basiques) que j'ai consultées... Est-ce vrai ???? Avec quels pronoms traduiriez-vous les phrases suivantes en italien:

*On frappe à la porte*.... (=quelqu'un)

_*On a travaillé dur*_.... (=nous)

_*On parle français en France...*_ (=passif)

*Alors, on arrive en retard?..* (=tu familier et 'indirect')


Merci par avance de votre aide!!


----------



## lingogal

La forme réfléchie peut être utilisée dans certains cas:

Qui si parla francese = Ici on parle français

Pour "on" utilisé comme "nous", on emploie la forme verbale pour "nous"

Abbiamo lavorato bene = On a bien travaillé.

Mais attends les Italiens pour d'autres exemples.


----------



## Necsus

Salut, Cilquiestsuens. Le plus souvent l'équivalent italien de _'on'_ français est le pronom _impersonnel_ (non pas _réfléchi_) _'si'_. Et voilà les traductions de tes phrases:

_On frappe à la porte_... Bussano alla porta;
_On a travaillé dur_... Abbiamo/Si è lavorato duro;
_On parle français en France..._ In Francia si parla francese; 
_Alors, on arrive en retard?..._ Allora, si arriva/arriviamo in ritardo?


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Merci beaucoup, lingogal et Necsus 

Aurais-tu des références en ligne sur ce pronom impersonnel ?????


----------



## itka

Tu peux lire ça. tu y trouveras quelques exemples supplémentaires.


----------



## Necsus

ICI et ICI dans le forum Solo Italiano.


----------



## itka

Ciao Necsus ! 
Temo che Cilquiestsuens, essendo principiante, non legga ancora abbastanza l'italiano, percio' ho cercato spiegazioni in francese. Se ne conosci altre (più esaurienti)...


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Merci beaucoup pour ces références très utiles, Itka, et Necsus, en effet, je suis débutant, donc souffre encore un peu dans un forum purement italien, he he..


----------

